# Greetings from Canada!



## churchguy (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello from Canada:

My name is Daniel Rubinoff and I am really happy to be here @ V.I. I am a classical composer/saxophonist/Church Music Director and part-time instructor at York University in Toronto, CANADA. I am a Mac user with a Logic Pro/MOTU Traveller set-up. I am enrolled in a great Orchestration class hosted by V.I., and looking forward to improving my compositional talents.

Happy New Year and best in 2007!

Daniel


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 9, 2007)

Welcome to VI Daniel. Glad you found us - enjoy the forum!


----------



## Thonex (Jan 9, 2007)

welcome to our little sanctuary.

Cheers,
T


----------

